# Love of the blues...



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)

oh yeah!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## gamboolman (Aug 30, 2020)

MarciKS - thanks for starting as Blues thread
Love to have this kind of music on and being with ms gamboolgal...


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)

sorry @Ruthanne think i'll just stay in my diary section.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> sorry @Ruthanne think i'll just stay in my diary section.


There is nothing to be sorry about Marcie I was just adding some more songs by using the link I'm sorry.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> There is nothing to be sorry about Marcie I was just adding some more songs by using the link I'm sorry.


you don't have to be sorry. i'm always stepping on everyone's toes in this place. can't catch a break. keep on keepin on. don't worry about me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> you don't have to be sorry. i'm always stepping on everyone's toes in this place. can't catch a break. keep on keepin on. don't worry about me.


I don't feel you're stepping on my toes and I feel really bad now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2020)

I have deleted my post with the link. I'll never do that again.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Aug 30, 2020)

Just heard this one on shuffle and updated from a song I like a lot to a favorite song (my highest rating).  Great bluesy female vocals and fantastic blues guitar.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 31, 2020)

I've got my C & C and it's time for some chill tunes and thoughts of sleep. Enjoy!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 1, 2020)

Have a good night folks...


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Sep 28, 2020)

Some great blues guitar, piano and vocals.


----------



## 911 (Sep 28, 2020)

An oldie, but goodie. My all time favorite. This song is the real thing.


----------



## 911 (Sep 28, 2020)

I think all of the genres are better to listen to than ever with the advancements made in digitized recordings and the quality that has gone into reinventing the studio mixers and our speakers.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 16, 2020)

I don't listen to the Blues.  Too depressing.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

Your choice.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 16, 2020)

Borderline blues/rock, but I love this song...


----------



## Pecos (Nov 16, 2020)

MarciKS said:


>


You have incredibly good taste in music!
That is some fine whiskey sipping guitar picking.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 16, 2020)

Thanks for posting these.  Love it!


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

I like so many different kinds of music. I like stuff from all over the world.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 16, 2020)

How about a little King Curtis!


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Nov 17, 2020)

www.ultimateclassicrock.com/blues-project-projections/

www.facebook.com/bluesproject3

www.twitter.com/danny_kalb

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Blues_Project


























https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCCF5F612C7F6E73F


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Irwin (Dec 9, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


>



Duane Allman's guitar playing on that gives me goosebumps! Even after all these years!


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## asp3 (Feb 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


>



I love Beth Hart especially paired Joe Bonamassa


----------



## Pepper (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Pecos (Feb 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


>


Super Cool!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 8, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 133959
> 
> View attachment 133961
> 
> ...


The Blues Project, Flute Thing, and A Flute Thing, is to die for!


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 8, 2021)

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 8, 2021)

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 8, 2021)

Tony


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 9, 2021)

Love the Blues!  I have spent many an hour listening to the old Classicists such as Big Joe Turner, Albert King, BB King, Muddy Waters, Eddie Kirkland, and others.  My all time fave is Howlin Wolf:


Howlin Wolf - YouTube


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2021)

listening to smokestack lightening @oldiebutgoody


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Mar 28, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> smokestack lightening











The Blues *never *sounded better!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

It's that time of the evening. Time to consider winding down for the night. Shutting off the brain...closing the eyes and drifting away into the nothingness of sleep. The restful time when our bodies work on repairing whatever damage was dealt for the day to our body and mind. A time for our souls to linger in some down time. The best time in the evening for me is when it's not too hot and not too cool and it's raining gently outside. 

Enjoy folks...hope this helps you into dream land...


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Apr 24, 2021)

Superb boogie woogie!


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Apr 24, 2021)

more of this great performer:


----------



## SetWave (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

SetWave said:


>


Started to listen to the Rolling Stones version just after and cut it off. No where near as good!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

Cheerful blues? LOL!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 24, 2021)

I always say I hate being blue but sure do love blues music. This guy is such a great teacher. Stick with it he can really play.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

SetWave said:


>


I like this one!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Cheerful blues? LOL!


Actually a climb out of the blues:

"I'm so glad
I'm so glad
I'm glad, I'm glad, I'm glad
I'm so glad
I'm so glad
I'm glad, I'm glad, I'm glad
Don't know what to do
Don't know what to do
Don't know what to do
Tired of weeping
Tired of moaning
Tired of crying for you"


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

@SetWave do you play?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

I wish I could teach myself to play piano by ear. I sing by ear.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> @SetWave do you play?


Yes I do and I used to have a husky to sing along with me . . .


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

*sighs & relaxes* this is good.


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2021)

SetWave said:


>


That’s some great guitar work.


----------



## Gardenlover (May 12, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 15, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 28, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 31, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## 911 (Jun 4, 2021)

Anyone remember “T-Bone Walker?”


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2021)

I got the blues cuz I gotta go back to work tomorrow.


----------

